# 400 Watt pineapple chunk grow



## Serious Weeds (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello everyone this is my first grow journal. I have attempted many times to grow prior to this with little to no success using cfl's and no knowledge. I discovered this website after reading a book called 'how to grow 8oz for less then $100) and since then i have learned alot form everyone on this website and here i am now 

The setup: 4x4x4.5ft box with 400 watt Mhc and Hps from Htg supply. lined with mylar exhaust fan I sort of rigged up from computer fans. with 1 intake coming from ac house vent. and inside i have humidifier and window mounted ac on side of box. pictures here start with youngest pics at day 5 started four in soil filled party cups covered with baggies only three sprouted under light running 18/6 older pics are from today day 9 I think can not remember exactly growing pineapple chunk from attitude seeds. In Happy Frog soil ( think it is same as fox farms) in three gallon grow bags. have not been using ac have been able to keep temps below 90F have fan constantly running on them and will probably transplant soon maybe 2 more days.
Would enjoy any input and will keep updated. with picsHere we go


----------



## Serious Weeds (Aug 20, 2010)

Day 11 Transplanted into three gallon grow bags.(cut bags a little short so maybe 2 1/2 gallon)
Something strange about these plants everyone had first set of real leafs slighty yellow only first two leafs on each side though.
but other then that everything seems to be doing well.
What do you think? let me know if you see something I'm doing wrong OR have any ideas. Thanks


----------



## kether noir (Aug 23, 2010)

looks great man. ill subscribe and follow it out.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Aug 26, 2010)

It's day 17 and decided to do a update everything seems to be doing fine. The one closest in the picture has leaves that are folded in and upward, not exactly sure what it was took light little further from the plants. I was thinking maybe they were getting a bit hot. secondary growth is coming in and looking ok. Feeding every other watering with 2 tbs of grow big to gallon of water.
Do you think I could add more or would it be smarter to just take it easy.?


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Aug 27, 2010)

I think they are doing great and you should not try to rush them with too many nutes.

I've subbed to your journal and am looking forward to seeing how they develop - day 17 certainly looks great.


G.O.D.


----------



## odlaw (Aug 27, 2010)

looking good subbed


----------



## Serious Weeds (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah I guess I better not rush it and take the chance of killing Them. Thanks for the feed back G.O.D and odlaw.


----------



## odlaw (Aug 27, 2010)

np man im very interested in this grow as your room is similar size to mine and ive just started my very first grow (have seen a couple done though) but only1 plant as i wasnt sure how i would go for space and im also running 400w mh and then hps for flower
are you running both lights or just mh for veg and hps for flower?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Aug 28, 2010)

odlaw said:


> np man im very interested in this grow as your room is similar size to mine and ive just started my very first grow (have seen a couple done though) but only1 plant as i wasnt sure how i would go for space and im also running 400w mh and then hps for flower
> are you running both lights or just mh for veg and hps for flower?


Yeah I will be using switching to HPS for flowering. But I am going to try and make one clone of each before I do. I am kinda wondering about the tallest of mine right now all of the new growth have purple on the top sides the the stems and only on that one. other two all green I'll post some pics.


----------



## infinitihigh (Aug 28, 2010)

plant's are look healthy, when you switching to flowering?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Aug 28, 2010)

Well everything is looking good on all of them so I guess it's not to big of a thing.Just wondering why it is on only the one?
But if anyone knows what it means to have strips of purple on your stems let me know.
Much appreciated.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Aug 28, 2010)

infinitihigh said:


> plant's are look healthy, when you switching to flowering?


As soon as I can take a clone off each I will switch light I don't think it will be much longer I also plan on binding over the taller one to do a little training.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 28, 2010)

Great grow so far keep it going..I'm sub'd my next grow will feature some pineapple chunk..


----------



## Serious Weeds (Aug 28, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Great grow so far keep it going..I'm sub'd my next grow will feature some pineapple chunk..


Will do. There really is not to much info on it atm. Hopefully it has a great taste and decent high.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 28, 2010)

Serious Weeds said:


> Will do. There really is not to much info on it atm. Hopefully it has a great taste and decent high.


I've smoked it but have yet to grow it, and to be totally honest its an all around great smoke, you'll see real soon the smell is a sort of sweet fruity funky cheesey smell and all the characteristics come out in this strain, it is in my definate top 3 of all times..very sought after here where i live couch lock though...Have fun!!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Aug 28, 2010)

come check out my Pineapple chunk bro https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/355792-anyone-growing-smoking-pineapple-chunk.html


----------



## fictionalgrower (Aug 28, 2010)

Subbed, I want to be able to compare my CFL grow to the big boy lighting.


----------



## odlaw (Aug 28, 2010)

my baby has a purple stem the same color as those in the pic but she not that big yet lol but also looks very healthy
i havent worried bout it personally but would be nice to see if it is actually an issue or just genetics hope some has an answer for ya lol


----------



## kether noir (Aug 29, 2010)

looking good, getting big. i have a white widow, and she has some purple branches, really pretty and healthy. good luck and i hope you get a huge yield.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Aug 29, 2010)

odlaw said:


> my baby has a purple stem the same color as those in the pic but she not that big yet lol but also looks very healthy
> i havent worried bout it personally but would be nice to see if it is actually an issue or just genetics hope some has an answer for ya lol


I am thinking it is probably genetics hopefully not a male or something (herm) it seems pretty healthy except for leafs curling in.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Aug 29, 2010)

kether noir said:


> looking good, getting big. i have a white widow, and she has some purple branches, really pretty and healthy. good luck and i hope you get a huge yield.


ME TOO,,,,,


----------



## Serious Weeds (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello again everyone posting this time with a small problem. (at least I hope)
Here it is 
The First two pictures Show the same leaf and it is sort of forming a bowl there is no burning but the texture of the leaf around the edge where the dramatic binding starts the edge seems to have changed to a different tint of green looks as if it is a different textureThis pic #3 it is the leaf on the same node on the opposite side of plant not as bad but do not want it to turn for the worst And the finale two pictures are of the other two plants the edges of the top leafs are starting to curl I have a fan on them all day no real idea.

I am going to try and not water for three days maybe four thinking they might need a little less water and see if it gets any better. They appear healthy just not right. Will take more closeups of leafs tomorrow if anyone thinks they might know.(lights off now and did not think about it)


----------



## odlaw (Aug 29, 2010)

try posting some pics of the prob on this thread https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/354150-need-help-ask-away.html 
slb is ussually really quick to answer and seems to no his shit 
thats if no1 here can give you an answer


----------



## Serious Weeds (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for heads up will do next time. I think it was overwatered cause it seems to be getting better now will update shortly.


----------



## MasterHemp (Aug 31, 2010)

hey looking good so far bro im sub'd i wonna see how do you with this 400watter, i just purchased one


----------



## Serious Weeds (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello! everyone it's day 22 and I'm back to update. The problems I have been having with the leafs curling seem to be getting better so I will wait at least two more days before I water again. the first few pictures are from last night show where I have bent the first plant over with a couple hooks. and then the pictures from today when she has had time to turn around. I'm kinda wondering if I should do it to the others, or just let them take there course and see the difference it makes if any at all. I am just about to start making some sort of clone room to take a clone from each plant think they are just about ready to start The flowering stage and would like to get it done with so I know the clones will live, before I switch the light and timer. here's the pics

Happy toking.


----------



## fictionalgrower (Aug 31, 2010)

looking real nice


----------



## odlaw (Aug 31, 2010)

They coming along nicely man
personally i would tie em all down and train em now keep em low so they dont get to high for your area
but thats just me lol


----------



## kether noir (Aug 31, 2010)

looks good. nice lst in the pics.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 1, 2010)

odlaw said:


> They coming along nicely man
> personally i would tie em all down and train em now keep em low so they dont get to high for your area
> but thats just me lol


Yeah man you know the more I think about it the more I think I want to.


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah they are coming along very nicely man!
i love lst now, you cant go wrong, expose more bud sites and dont have to butcher your lady lol


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 1, 2010)

odlaw said:


> They coming along nicely man
> personally i would tie em all down and train em now keep em low so they dont get to high for your area
> but thats just me lol





> kether noir. looks good. nice lst in the pics.


Yeah I went ahead and bent one more over I am going to grow one out regular style just for comparison reasons. Just to see how much of a difference there is.
Newly Bent
Number 1 With another Bend
Top Shot


----------



## odlaw (Sep 1, 2010)

looking good man if ya dont want to tie of to ya pots man get some fishing sinkers or the likes and tie to them


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 2, 2010)

I think I am just going to start taping the strings to the sides of the pots from now on that way I am still able to rotate the pants around a bit.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I just got done constructing a make do clone / mother room. Used a old file cabinet and removed everything,I am using three 26 watt cfl's to attempt this also lined with mylar.
Took two cuttings from each plant and dipped in Rootone rooting hormone and covered with a plastic bag to help with humidity I will wait a bit and if clones work ill start flowering cycle.


----------



## odlaw (Sep 2, 2010)

lol im doing a similar thing with a decent size bar fridge and now im thinking i should have used the old 2 drawer file cabinet i got sitting outside lol bit more room


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 2, 2010)

awesome little clone room! 
are you using root riot cubes to clone?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 3, 2010)

odlaw said:


> lol I'm doing a similar thing with a decent size bar fridge and now I'm thinking i should have used the old 2 drawer file cabinet i got sitting outside lol bit more room


Yeah it was just good timing my mother called me and asked if I needed a file cabinet and I was just brain storming on how I should put a clone room together.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 3, 2010)

MasterHemp said:


> awesome little clone room!
> are you using root riot cubes to clone?


I do not know what they are called they came in the dirty dozen starter kit from High tech garden supply. They are like little foam things I hope they work for cloning. ok looked it up they are called super starter plugs and they say they are great for cloning, We will see though.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 3, 2010)

hey serious weeds hope you dont mind me going & snooping in your thread i clone in an old paper shredding cabinet & use a single 23w. cfl = 100w. i use one of those bake pans most grocery stores have them i also have a store bought heat mat & humidity dome but for the most part i use my ghetto set-up unless its winter then i use the heat mat one as my cabinet is outside i dont know how much of my thread you read but be warned this p/c is gonna get huge i mist my clones every morning for first week & remove dome after first roots appear usualy takes me 10-14 days or so


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 3, 2010)

NO problem man feel free to. You think I am using to much light to clone them. or to intense. 
And is trimming the leaves a most because I did not do that.


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 3, 2010)

Serious Weeds said:


> NO problem man feel free to. You think I am using to much light to clone them. or to intense.
> And is trimming the leaves a most because I did not do that.


oh nice i've heard good things about those starter plugs, i want to get this cloning thing down soon im going to give either those plugs a try or riot cubes
im interested to see how long they are going to take to root
i've seen people on here clone without trimming the ends of the leaves, so it can be done, it's mostly when theres too much leaves on it that you would cut them back


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 3, 2010)

That is good I was starting to think I should have used bigger clones but hopefully these small ones will work out ok.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 3, 2010)

little clones seem to take as well as larger ones & you dont have to trim the leaves i trim because it gives me clearance in the egg cartons those root riot style plugs are my first choice & have given me a very high success rate & ive tried a lot of things with varying degrees of success but those have been best 4 me i grow in rockwool so as i get roots i advance my babies to rockwool blocks & its then i increase to 2 cfls i dont keep a mother plant i just clone from what im growing & kind of veg them under the cfl's until i harvest then they advance to my growroom & veg 10-14 days then i turn the light back i did 3 grows with a htg. 400 light like yours then my harvests financed a 600w. with air cooled hood & i built my e&f [3x3] out of common stuff it takes a while to find your groove this is the only hobby i ever had that pays for itself by x-mas i should be up to 1000w. & 4x4 e&f tray [which i already have] i recently bought someone out & got nutes ,the trays & 1000w ballast heres some pics of my pineapple chunk when they were babies & my new 4x4 trays [new to me] & pic of plants in room are current crop when i started them & the 3x3 tray i made gonna have to move a wall to install the 4x4 1000w. upgrade


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 3, 2010)

ps i started those clones in peat-pucks [wal-mart] $5.00 for 75 of them but for now stick with your plugs there is low-tech solutions for a lot of this stuff, dont be afraid to experiment a little as you go along


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 3, 2010)

hey good job hherk those look great, that's alot of clones in pic 3


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 4, 2010)

awesome setup you have there Herk nice little clones and I think I will give those peat-pucks a try next time I am out of those super starter plugs already and would prefer a product I do not have to get though the mail. Did you have pretty decent yields using your 400?
The way you are growing your plants looks crazy e&f you say I will look into that seems interesting and clean. maybe if I get soil down one day I can upgrade to something like that.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 4, 2010)

the 400 was pretty good to me first 2 grows were under 1/4 lb but my last grow [bc mango] was a little over 5 oz. i used 3 gal. pots & home depot supersoil that already had food in it then i used schultz liquid bloom food with 5% nitrogen I vegged about a month [until plants are 20-22'' tall] i used lemon juice to adjust ph. on water & unsulphered molasses even though i do the hydro grows i have my outdoor stuff in dirt ive been growing indoors for a little over a year now & i love it i get countless hours of enjoyment fooling with my plants & its nice when your finishing out a grow & can see the fruits of your labor & you dont know whats possible until you try i ended up doing the e&f method in rockwool because thats what works for me & i choose to use rockwool because its low maintenance i also use drain to waste feeding schedule as you dont have to maintain a reservoir & the nutes that drain off my tub are diluted & fed to my babies anything left is put on my outdoor plants then my fruit trees & lawn here is a pic of my best outdoor plant


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 5, 2010)

I hope my light yeids me as well as yours.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello everyone day 27 of veg and these will be the last pics under this light. I have already switched timer and after shutdown today I will switch out bulbs and close up the door and turn the ac on in there, now that I will not be able to leave the door open all the time with a box fan blowing in anymore. I also went ahead and bent last plant over I did not want to deal with stretching taller then everything else and taking the light away from something. The clones I will not be waiting on, hopefully they root right. But if not no real lose I have one more pineapple chunk seed and a sour cream from DNA and a Sharks breath from DNA.​


----------



## fictionalgrower (Sep 5, 2010)

Your plants are looking better than mine >< lol good job.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 5, 2010)

View attachment 1139023hey serious when i turned light 12/12 the pineapple chunk really took off i chopped mine today super lemon haze is going in next heres a pic


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 6, 2010)

fictionalgrower said:


> Your plants are looking better than mine >< lol good job.


Thank you. But all the difference is probably just the light. I have grown with cfl's a couple times and they seem to take a little longer to grow.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 6, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> hey serious when i turned light 12/12 the pineapple chunk really took off i chopped mine today super lemon haze is going in next heres a pic


I am going to watch for that closely because I think I might leave the light a little to close sometimes already for not having it cooled, and would hate to come home to all my ladies being smoked Without me!!! I'll try and keep it trained as much as possible.
How did the claim of 55 to 60 days of flowering hold out? Can't wait to see the lemon haze go.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 6, 2010)

hey serious that p/c is gonna take you for a wild ride & dont let the bad press on the p/c throw a downer on your grow there is a lot worse stuff out there to grow & its gonna reward you people here are quick to criticize & who's to say that theyre doing so much better than you or i, i still have the htg 400w.[like yours] i started out with & when i started people bad mouthed htg but they did good by me its nice to look at all the fancy gadgets for this &that but thats not what makes your grows happen getting in there & going for it under less than ideal conditions is what does . i grew last summer with a non cooled reflector & an oscillating fan & my room is outdoors 105+ temps outside & i completed my grows by setting up my timer to run the light at night when it was cooler out, you do the best you can with what you got & in this case its pineapple chunk by all means go for it youre gonna be happy. i really get a lot of enjoyment out of this & each grow is a unique experience & no one can take that away so dont let a little negativity sidetrack you hang in there & make it happen its what works for you that counts


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 6, 2010)

True I look forward to the end result and can't wait to smoke it. It will be better then anything I smoke for sure.


----------



## Punk (Sep 6, 2010)

Who's genetics are you using?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 6, 2010)

Punk said:


> Who's genetics are you using?


Barney's Farm


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 7, 2010)

View attachment 1141485View attachment 1141484View attachment 1141483hey serious heres pics taken this morning my buds are curing up nice deep green color & lots of red hairs & as it cures a slight fruit smell is developing im getting happier


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 7, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> hey serious that p/c is gonna take you for a wild ride & dont let the bad press on the p/c throw a downer on your grow there is a lot worse stuff out there to grow & its gonna reward you people here are quick to criticize & who's to say that theyre doing so much better than you or i, i still have the htg 400w.[like yours] i started out with & when i started people bad mouthed htg but they did good by me its nice to look at all the fancy gadgets for this &that but thats not what makes your grows happen getting in there & going for it under less than ideal conditions is what does . i grew last summer with a non cooled reflector & an oscillating fan & my room is outdoors 105+ temps outside & i completed my grows by setting up my timer to run the light at night when it was cooler out, you do the best you can with what you got & in this case its pineapple chunk by all means go for it youre gonna be happy. i really get a lot of enjoyment out of this & each grow is a unique experience & no one can take that away so dont let a little negativity sidetrack you hang in there & make it happen its what works for you that counts


Bad mouthing shmad mouthing. I say fuck those "haters". I thumbed through this and your harvest looks good enough to me. Don't let anyone tell you about the PC. It's fucking good dope to boot; all about the hands it's in. And you're totally correct. There's a lot worse you can grow but you didn't grow it. You keep enjoying what you do and keep the neigh sayers in the dirt. Rock that 400. -HMD


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 7, 2010)

horribleherk those buds are really looking nice man how long you going to cure them for.
HowzerMD Thanks for stoping by Yeah the 400 Is doing great and hherk had a great yield even though it had the bad nute burn.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 7, 2010)

Eh. Who am I to criticize anyway? I see a pile of buds. Looks like a good harvest to me.


----------



## LetricBud (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice looking plants man...

Lol, i happened to notice some similarities between you and me...we both use FF's Nutes, and we both drink Ocean Spray Cran-Grape juice.

That Cran-Grape is the best damned juice.

Good luck man, hope they go well!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 8, 2010)

what burnt them was a hot-shot no pest strip i used to control spider mites then i mis-diagnosed & treated for nute burn when all along the strip was causing even more damage well a hard lesson learned i still use the strip but only leave in room 24 hrs & remove it now i plan on curing a few weeks in glass jars ive been drying under air conditioner & keeping temps low seems to really improve flavor every grow is a learning experience my pineapple chunk grow is done & ive started posting my slh grow but if its cool with you guys i would like to keep checking in on your progress


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 8, 2010)

LetricBud said:


> Nice looking plants man...
> 
> Lol, i happened to notice some similarities between you and me...we both use FF's Nutes, and we both drink Ocean Spray Cran-Grape juice.
> 
> ...


It really is man!!


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 8, 2010)

OH the hot shot strip did it. And I would appreciate you checking in on the progress.


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Sep 9, 2010)

Holy shit these are looking nice serious! I remember you giving me the rep and seeing the babies but my have they grown !
I will surely follow along and watch the outcome =D Take a peak at my journal if you got some spare time
Peace


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by newbgrower, They really are coming along nice will post update tomorrow if I get off work before my lights go out. 
and by the way that lockstock you got going there is really going great and looking GOOD.


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 9, 2010)

the last update i remember you just flipped to 12/12
i'll be waiting for the new updates


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello everyone this is day 32 of my pineapple chunk grow and also the 5th day of flowering. All three of the lovely little plants have started to show pistils and are growing bigger by the day. Added 3 42 watt cfls for some side lighting.
And they are Looking awesome!!!!! Kinda hard to get good pics with the light on. 
Let me know what YOU think.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 10, 2010)

Ps. have to quit smoking so I can be Clean by the First of next month for work,
They gave us a warning.They really do not have a problem with pot smokers but we have been having a problem with other drugs around there lately and a lot of stuff has been going wrong and getting broken lately and what broke the horses back was this guy flipped out on location or not really flipped out but he had no idea what was going on around him weird was like he just lost his brain he got out of his truck was sort of stumbling around and started throwing up blood... He uses meth, he says its ice and it is Cleaner and safer but don't know about that seeing how he acted have not talked to him since then but the owners are mad because of loss of business due to this and that is why they have set up the drug test. but after that date it will not be to long till the good smoke


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 10, 2010)

looking great man, this is when the fun part begins hell yeah
sucks about the work situation, but the first smoke you have after that's done you will get high as fuck!
it wont allow me give you rep right now, but i will when i get the chance


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah it sure will, already can't wait. Thanks REP is proving to be hard to get.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah these days ya gotta watch your ass this would be a bad time to be jobless as the economy sucks i drive trucks & have a commercial licence you got to really plan times & limit yourself to a couple of hits as it takes pot a long time to get out of your system a few idiots on the job scene can blow it for every one


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 10, 2010)

hey serious it took 21 days after i turned light 12/12 for first little bud hairs to start then actual buds were a little slow to follow but once started good they move right along


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking good. I'll stay to finish this one with you


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 12, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> hey serious it took 21 days after i turned light 12/12 for first little bud hairs to start then actual buds were a little slow to follow but once started good they move right along


Really mine have started to show hairs after about 5 days but very few.
Thanks for checking out the grow jebus2029.


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 13, 2010)

My TNR started throwing out hairs after about 2 days, indian haze had hairs to start but is very slow to develop, and my KCxBrazil isn't giving me any signs of flowering after 4 or 5 days.

Sucks about the drug test. I just found out at my work they do random drug testing and I've been working there sine May. They have even tested the people who have been there for 10 years and are completely straight-laced. I hate working for old, narrow-minded people. They should call drug testing what it really is: Marijuana testing. Everything else is out of your system so fast that if a meth/coke head could actually give up the stuff they would pass the test no problem. Luckily stopping smoking is only hard if you have it around  I gave it up about 1.5 months ago to detox because I was tired of wasting my money without getting high. This job is seasonal, so I should be back to it around the end of October. Right about the time my Indian Haze will be ready to harvest 

Will you have abstained long enough to pass your test? I wish I had picked up a pissanator back before they got shut down by the government. Then again you have to get clean pee to use with it. I had a buddy fill 2 visine bottles with pee from a friend of his who was clean when he got tested for parole. He hadn't smoked in nearly 3 months but kept failing the tests. I thought I was going to be tested for health insurance so I quite a long time ago. Tested myself at home after 1.5-2 months of not smoking and failed. Might be a good idea to get a home test and see if you are clean. Also drink nothing but water, and a lot of it, until the test, and do lots of cardio. I had another friend get clean in two weeks by just drinking water and doing spin classes.

Man I write a lot. Sorry about the life story.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 13, 2010)

I think I should be clean pretty fast I sweat so much at work it's not funny everyday and its a 7 day a week job and right now it's about 90 to 105 everyday. I must drink at least a gallon of water a day at work if not more and sweat just as much out I hope i will be clean in time only gave myself about 20 days. like I was saying they do not care about weed, not the slightest. Alot of people are saying they are not going to quit smoking for one of two reasons they do not think they are going to go through with it (about 30 people work at our yard and only 6 are drug free and they know this) or they just will not quit. At the moment work around here is pretty easy to come by last year it was real slow everything was dead no drilling, but just as soon as the new year came around BAM it was back like crazy drilling everywhere,guess thats a boom town for you. I must pass (if they do) because I plan on buying a house as soon as income tax comes in and need a job for at least a year to do so. yeah they say they do randoms here but not in the 2 years I have been here and did not take one to get job either only drug test the drivers here.


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 13, 2010)

If you are sweating that much and drinking that much water you should be fine. I would still try to get clean though. Since the guy was whacked out of his mind they may crack down on it some. Do you have a supervisor you know smokes? Maybe ask him and see what the word is. Just don't put yourself in an unnecessary risk by doing so. I wouldn't worry too much though. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 19, 2010)

HELLO EVERYONE!!!! Back again with another update sorry it has been so long. 
It's day 41 and the 14th day of flowering. Buds are starting to form pretty well for being so early on. Had plants grow a little to close to light and had some crispy leaves, even had to top one plant because it really got it good. No real problem though just started adding first doses of flowering ferts four days ago and they really shot up. Sorry do not really think pics are that great will get some lighting set up so I can take some decent shots next update the lights really make them hard to take for my Kodak retinar. They were stretching a lot everyday But I think they have stopped there super growing already thankfully started to get worried that they might get to big but last three days they have seemed to slowed. ( maybe since they got to close to light it slowed them don't know). Well let me know what you think will try and do updates twice a week now to let you know how these little ladies flower. Looks like 5 of the clones are going to make it so far will transplant to party cups tomorrow so at next update you will be able to see how they are coming along. Thanks for checking it out. And happy toking 11 days till i'll be back at it and can't wait.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 20, 2010)

hey serious yeah im at another one , i dont know how to post my grows in my signature im not too sharp at this computer stuff but anyhow enough about me howse your pineapple chunk going ??? & i hope you know youre always welcome on any of my threads anywhere they might be whatever they may be about , just harvested 707 headband [outdoor] & its fire. your p/c is programing & youre gonna yield good i did a little digging into the recent archives to show you whats on the horizon for you. already got seeds ordered from attitude for next grow [around x-mas] its female seeds x-line white widow -x- big bud it seems like ive bought into the hype & fame of super lemon haze & its a little soon to tell but its rate of growth is not quite where i would like it to be ive cloned it again just in case its a keeper , i keep looking for that strain that has the qualities i want with the balance of quality & quantity not to mention easy to grow too , so the quest continues


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey SW!! for 14 days of flowering those buds are coming along very nicely man
i was just reading up on this strain and man am i surprised at how high the thc percentage is 25% thats crazy!!

horribleherk you got some nice big fat colas in there haha love it man

also to post your grow link in your signature goto your myrollitup page https://www.rollitup.org/usercp.php
you will see a bunch of menus on the left hand side, find edit my signature, click on it and once your there, go to your thread copy and paste the link to your signature and it should appear in your sig next time you reply to someones thread


----------



## odlaw (Sep 20, 2010)

lookin real nice man keep up the good work


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 21, 2010)

Hherk are those pics from the PC you grew out? Damn forgot how fat they looked. Thanks for the rep masterHemp would give more rep to all of you but can not at the moment. Guess I most give it to some others first, to be able to give more to ya ll.
Thanks for checking in on progress odlaw. I transplanted my clones yesterday and it's Trippe the way the roots look just hanging in the air all fluffy like, puts a smile on the face.
Will post pictures of them tomorrow. Hherk I seen some up close shots of headband in high times and it looks awesome I would like to get some more seeds and get something else in the mix but I will probably be looking for something with a huge yield but that might change after this grow, I only need it for personal use and really only think I would go though at most 11/2 oz a month. I just have no idea what I might expect from a 400 watt grow, I have done a couple grows before with cfl lighting but thinking about it I probably never really grew them out till they were finished and best I yielded like one oz off one plant probably not even that and did not flush prior or cure right it really was not worth waiting for. BUT I have done hours and hours of research since then and expect this grow to be somewhere in the ball park of 1000000X's better I hope. What strains would you recommend for a rookie that yield good, or do you think with the amount I smoke yield would be something to even look at? What's your Favorite overall indoor ? And for what reason's. Thanks for stopping by everyone.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 22, 2010)

Here are the pics of the clones I promised some are doing better then others but I think they will all survive and that is awesome seeing as how these are my first clones.


----------



## odlaw (Sep 22, 2010)

great job on the clones man a couple more weeks and ill be taking some clones of mine


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 23, 2010)

yeah odlaw I really hope they turn out good.


----------



## fictionalgrower (Sep 24, 2010)

Congrats on the cloning, I'm still being a pussy about clones lol.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 24, 2010)

hey serious yes those bud pics are the p/c you see youre just gettin started it gets better by the day from here on out i dont have any mango pics as it was too far back & riu deleted them mango is an all around kick ass strain


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 24, 2010)

fictionalgrower said:


> Congrats on the cloning, I'm still being a pussy about clones lol.


 Well I stopped spraying with tap water and they dried a bit more so I think I will keep misting for a while and hope the roots get big enough to take over the water take up. It's easier to do then I thought and after I did it I learned that I needed to make sure not to scrape off excess powder(And I had done this) and that I needed to scrape off the bottom of stem skin about a inch, and they still had awesome looking little roots. Did take awhile longer then I thought though.



horribleherk said:


> hey serious yes those bud pics are the p/c you see you're just getting started it gets better by the day from here on out i dont have any mango pics as it was too far back & riu deleted them mango is an all around kick ass strain


Hey herk the pc I topped because of burnt top started stretching again like 5 inch's already,damn hope it stops and if not i might just cut that, what do you think.also I just added molasses to last watering with my bloom big and tiger bloom. I would love to give mango a run but like you said it doesn't come in fem, so ill atm just stick with fems and clones till I have more room to deal with possible males. really looking forward to see if molasses helps plants any. I also have overdrive would hate to over feed them but I won't be applied till week 5 and 6. then I will flush and only use water for last two weeks.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 26, 2010)

Back again with some more pics Day 48 and 21 of flowering three days ago added some Molasses along with bloom nutes and the next time I peaked in 20 something hours later I really saw a large difference. The One plant I had to top because of burns seems to still be growing a bit more still and the tops seem under developed compared to rest. Guess that is something to do with hormones of the plants. can't wait for them to be done. Also can not wait for the 1st to light up a good Ole fatty even if it will be some schawg.


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Sep 29, 2010)

OMG they are huge Great work mang  First time dealing with this strain?


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah there looking great man, hows it smell in there! pineapples?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 29, 2010)

NewbGrower^.^ said:


> OMG they are huge Great work mang First time dealing with this strain?


Sure is first time with this strain.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 29, 2010)

MasterHemp said:


> yeah there looking great man, hows it smell in there! pineapples?


No not really any smell to report maybe a very little one but only with your nose right next to them, and it smells more like a musky sweet something can not really describe it.
Here are a few more pictures of them outside the box and looking great!!!! BUT some of the bottom fan leaves are starting to yellow will have to look in to that.


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Sep 29, 2010)

The yellowing of the lower fan leaves seems normal to me.

Looking really good, I have some seeds of that strain waiting to be planted ... yummy.


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 29, 2010)

your gonna have long colas man, they gonna look like donkey dicks lol




Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> The yellowing of the lower fan leaves seems normal to me.
> 
> Looking really good, I have some seeds of that strain waiting to be planted ... yummy.


What are you waiting for, plant them man lol 
i ordered me 2 seeds of this pineapple chunk, along with sweet deep grapefruit and mango


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a small grow space and am about to start scrogging a Red Dragon in there, the Pineapple Chunk will just have to wait along with the LSD and Magic Bud.


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 29, 2010)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> I have a small grow space and am about to start scrogging a Red Dragon in there, the Pineapple Chunk will just have to wait along with the LSD and Magic Bud.


oh i see, you already have a grow going, i didn't see your sig.. lol


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 29, 2010)

The pineapple chunk seems to grow very fast but does get one hell of a spurt of growth when switching over to 12/12 and hps like Hherk was saying so plan on a full 250% to 300% growth once you start flowering.


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah your one is pretty big SW, but the nodes are still close together so that's awesome!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 30, 2010)

hey serious it goes against everyones advice but i had no choice but to cut some of my top growth back even with topping & supercropping p/c is quite the monster the stuff [slh] i got now stays low &thick i get a lot of enjoyment out of my grows & this one is no different cant wait 4 buds 2 form


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey,

Nice looking plants so far!  Im currently in veg of my PC ( plus others) at around 3 1/2-4 weeks. I must admit the Pineapple chunk are leaders in size so far, however i have started a bit of LST, so hopefully they wont get too out of hand. Its interesting to see your grow to see what they will grow into ~ however, on looking at yours i figure yours are leaning heavily to sativa traits ( would you agree) whereas mine seem to be taking on Indica traits - well wider leaves anyhow. So i honestly am now confused to whats gonna happen to mine when i flip, ah well wont have to wait tooo much longer to find out as ill be doing it next week 

GL 

Agent xx


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 30, 2010)

mine went ape-shit after i cut the light back the amount of growth was unreal


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Sep 30, 2010)

Did yours look same pheno as mine b4 ya switched?, have a look if you get 2 secs if you wouldnt mind 

Thanks


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 30, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> Hey,
> 
> Nice looking plants so far!  Im currently in veg of my PC ( plus others) at around 3 1/2-4 weeks. I must admit the Pineapple chunk are leaders in size so far, however i have started a bit of LST, so hopefully they wont get too out of hand. Its interesting to see your grow to see what they will grow into ~ however, on looking at yours i figure yours are leaning heavily to sativa traits ( would you agree) whereas mine seem to be taking on Indica traits - well wider leaves anyhow. So i honestly am now confused to whats gonna happen to mine when i flip, ah well wont have to wait tooo much longer to find out as ill be doing it next week
> 
> ...


Not completely sure but I believe my skinnier leaves are due to humidity being so low in my region, Most of the time I'm under 28% except for the very beginning when I ran my humidifier, but only ran it for first week and a half and stoped using it but not real sure. One of my plants however does have tighter node spacing then the rest. and my temps are around 87-90 except for when the lights go out and my ac comes on then they drop to 76-78. if that means anything.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Sep 30, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> hey serious it goes against everyones advice but i had no choice but to cut some of my top growth back even with topping & supercropping p/c is quite the monster the stuff [slh] i got now stays low &thick i get a lot of enjoyment out of my grows & this one is no different cant wait 4 buds 2 form


Yeah I did cut one and it got even more growth going now but they should be slowing anytime now I hope cause I only have six more inchs of space to raise my light.


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Sep 30, 2010)

If I were to be using this strain in a SCROG set-up would you recommend switching to 12/12 well before the SCROG screen is filled and allowing it to finish filling during the growth spurt?


----------



## Rydub (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice plants!!! i have 1 PC in bloom 52 days in. I think i pretty much have the exact pheno as you do. Thinner blade leafs. Definatly sativa leaning. The best thing about these plants is how stiff the branches get after about 4 weeks of flower. they can definatly put on weight. 

This strain seems to take forever to put trichomes on the buds. But in later flower there seeming to comeing on strong. The sativa pheno is definatly not a 55 day finisher like advertised. ill probally let mine go around 65 days. Ill try to post a pic . Your plants are looking real healthy! good luck to ya!


----------



## gimmethatfish (Oct 1, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> Hey,
> 
> Nice looking plants so far!  Im currently in veg of my PC ( plus others) at around 3 1/2-4 weeks. I must admit the Pineapple chunk are leaders in size so far, however i have started a bit of LST, so hopefully they wont get too out of hand. Its interesting to see your grow to see what they will grow into ~ however, on looking at yours i figure yours are leaning heavily to sativa traits ( would you agree) whereas mine seem to be taking on Indica traits - well wider leaves anyhow. So i honestly am now confused to whats gonna happen to mine when i flip, ah well wont have to wait tooo much longer to find out as ill be doing it next week
> 
> ...



That amount of veg time seems totally unnecessary. I think long veg times are what is causing everyone to have such huge PC plants. I'm almost done with week 1 flowering but am just reaching the end of week 3 in total. I waited for almost 2 weeks in veg because a couple plants were behind due to me accidentally stunting them, and canopy height was still only 6 or so inches. My healthier plants could have been flowered after 8 or 9 days.

Optimal flowering height for PC is between 23" and 31". Just sayn', when I take clones of this I'm only planning on vegging them for 4 or so days, as height is a consideration for me.


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Oct 1, 2010)

gimmethatfish said:


> That amount of veg time seems totally unnecessary. I think long veg times are what is causing everyone to have such huge PC plants. I'm almost done with week 1 flowering but am just reaching the end of week 3 in total. I waited for almost 2 weeks in veg because a couple plants were behind due to me accidentally stunting them, and canopy height was still only 6 or so inches. My healthier plants could have been flowered after 8 or 9 days.
> 
> Optimal flowering height for PC is between 23" and 31". Just sayn', when I take clones of this I'm only planning on vegging them for 4 or so days, as height is a consideration for me.


LOL! just wonderd if you had seen my journal before saying that. I havent just got PC to consider, plus they are smaller than perhaps they should be cos i fimmed and LST'd them. More importantly the other strains i have are small plus i had 2 seedlings that didnt sprout when they should have done- thats why i have waited. TBH with LST i dont think the height will be an issue if i stay on top of it but hmm thanks for the er imput lol.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 2, 2010)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> If I were to be using this strain in a SCROG set-up would you recommend switching to 12/12 well before the SCROG screen is filled and allowing it to finish filling during the growth spurt?


I think so. because when i let them start flowering on page 5 they were nothing in size compared to what they are now. I mean damn near every single side branch is as high as the tops on two of them.


----------



## atomicronick (Oct 3, 2010)

them plants be crazy, yo. nice greenery, btw. uhhhh....I cant really say anything too useful that hasnt already been said..... but i'll keep the mood light. Fuck I love weed. Anyone want to hit this?


----------



## madness050 (Oct 5, 2010)

AYE WHAT'S UP.. I JUST READ YOUR WHOLE THREAD.. EVERYTHING LOOKING GOOD.. IM KIND OF IN THE SAME BOAT AS YOU.. BARNEY FARMS PINEAPPLE CHUNK.. 7 WEEKS VEGETATION.. 3RD WEEK OF FLOWERING.. I USE ADVANCED NUTRIENTS THOUGH..


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey hows it going everyone great looking plant there maddness you vegged that for 7 weeks going to be big man.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 5, 2010)

Rydub said:


> Nice plants!!! i have 1 PC in bloom 52 days in. I think i pretty much have the exact pheno as you do. Thinner blade leafs. Definatly sativa leaning. The best thing about these plants is how stiff the branches get after about 4 weeks of flower. they can definatly put on weight.
> 
> This strain seems to take forever to put trichomes on the buds. But in later flower there seeming to comeing on strong. The sativa pheno is definatly not a 55 day finisher like advertised. ill probally let mine go around 65 days. Ill try to post a pic . Your plants are looking real healthy! good luck to ya!


 Thanks for the input Rydub can't wait till mine are there.


----------



## Rydub (Oct 7, 2010)

Here are some pics of my Pineapple chunk. Definatly a Sativa Pheno.Its a eazy 4 footer. This plant was attacked by thrips about 4 weeks into flower. I would like to see what it would have done without the bug attack. Your plant is looking good!!!


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 7, 2010)

Great looking plant man. How much longer till you chop her.


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 7, 2010)

so whens the next picture update SW....


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 8, 2010)

As soon as I get off before my lights go out. I'll post some with the green light in a bit. but they don't do her justice under that light.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 8, 2010)

Some pictures inside the box with green light. Plant's branches leaning every where has anyone had problems with branches breaking or anything going to tie them tomorrow somehow.


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 8, 2010)

There is nothing short and stocky about Pineapple Chunk, it's going to be an interesting SCROG when I start this strain.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 8, 2010)

loooking good ill be following for sure


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 8, 2010)

hell yeah man looking awesome, those colas are gonna be huge, nodes are so close together!


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Oct 9, 2010)

looks to me like you will harvest some serious weight. Great start for some killer cola's. I got chunks still in solo cups right now, one will get the chance for a 2 gallon pot tomorrow, the other which is a bit behind due to some stress i put it through will get a bigger container mid next week when some more floor space opens.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello everyone still haven't been able to post any pics from out of the box and might not be able to, Had to tie plant tops to the roof of box they were falling over every where and didn't want one to break have 3 more weeks to go according to the 55 day flowering time but will not harvest according to date will harvest when ready. Here are some pics of the clones doing great. And the little sprout there is Sharks breath(DNA) will grow it out for a mother plant.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 12, 2010)

lol thought id share my bald(fan leaves dropd off lmao) pineapple chunk dont laugh!!!


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice looking plants even with out the fan leaves Smokeymcpotz how old were they in that shot.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 12, 2010)

that was 2 days ago at 70 days. debating when to cut


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 12, 2010)

oh ok I was really wishing they were closer to the 55 - 60 day as they claim. To bad and I am only like 2 and a half hours away from that date. everyone's seem to be taking longer.


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 12, 2010)

Is the 55 - 60 days measured from when you switch to 12/12 or from when you see flowers starting?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 12, 2010)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> Is the 55 - 60 days measured from when you switch to 12/12 or from when you see flowers starting?


Don't really know. But think it is supposed to be from when you switch them over to flower.


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 12, 2010)

Serious Weeds said:


> Don't really know. But think it is supposed to be from when you switch them over to flower.


Jeeze I hope so, my Red Dragon is supposed to take 9 to 11 weeks which is long enough without adding a week or two waiting for it to start.


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 12, 2010)

grumpy it's from when you switch to 12/12, my last grow i started counting from when i first saw the hairs and not 12/12 
it really got confusing because the hairs showed 2 weeks after switching to 12/12, my buds looked ready in 6 weeks when they were really 8 weeks
the guys over at the aussie thread had a laugh when i told them when i started counting, there like no man count from 12/12!!!


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 12, 2010)

I hoped it was the case ... then again I count differently than most anyway - the age of my plant is counted from the day I opened the seed packet and took out a seed


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 14, 2010)

Many times seed banks will give the earliest possible harvest date and not necessarily the optimal harvest date because they know most people want to harvest as early as possible. Use the flowering time as a guideline but harvest according to the trichomes or when the buds look finished. Many times though the buds will look done and then pack on some more weight and ripen further if you let them go a bit more. Best way to decide is definitely by the trichomes.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 15, 2010)

its been my experience the pineapple chunk is way slower than they claim it took mine 3 weeks after turning 12/12 to even show little bud hairs my super lemon haze is much faster by comparison


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 17, 2010)

Mine are starting to get a little sugary looking. And the smell when the lights go off is crazy they probably need a bit longer then the 55 day claim but wont know till then. just can't wait to see how they get, there drinking alot of water right now and this is week 7 of flower starting today and I was thinking of starting to use only water and no more nutes. Last two feedings I loaded them up and they did not flinch giving them the heavy feeding according to the back of the bottles of Tiger bloom and big bloom along with 3 table spoons of molasses to each gallon and 2 tsp of Overdrive to each gallon. only wondering if I should flush now or wait? I'll look into it.


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Oct 17, 2010)

In my own experience it is best to let them flower as long as possible. If this is a first harvest, or you are experimenting you can always clip more developed buds early, and allow the rest to mature. This usually means clipping top buds, and allowing light to flow through to lower branches. One thing i know, it is tough to allow a strain to "flower to long". I would suggest AT LEAST another week or two of nutes, followed by a 10 day to 21 day flush, clipping buds as they mature. In my experience, this is the prefered method and will allow you to make your own opinion about proper flowering time of any given strand by sampling one plant early and later. Good luck


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 19, 2010)

IAmKrazy2 said:


> In my own experience it is best to let them flower as long as possible. If this is a first harvest, or you are experimenting you can always clip more developed buds early, and allow the rest to mature. This usually means clipping top buds, and allowing light to flow through to lower branches. One thing i know, it is tough to allow a strain to "flower to long". I would suggest AT LEAST another week or two of nutes, followed by a 10 day to 21 day flush, clipping buds as they mature. In my experience, this is the prefered method and will allow you to make your own opinion about proper flowering time of any given strand by sampling one plant early and later. Good luck


I think i'll go ahead and give nutes for a half a week more just to be safe I'll put some more pics up shortly.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello everyone, This is the 7th week of flower and here are some more pics. They are starting to Look real good now can't hardly wait. 


Starting to look sugary!!!!


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

Your name says it all ... "Serious Weeds", very nice weeds there.


----------



## odlaw (Oct 20, 2010)

looking good man


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind feed back from everyone. They really do stink when you brush your arm against them. Smelling very skunky.


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 20, 2010)

they look great man! really good


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Oct 22, 2010)

Is that the end of week 7 or the beginning in the pics? If it is the end of week 7, PC may be almost an 11 week strain.


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow that Chunk is real Sativa looking! Looking good though! filling in nicely. Ive been running this Pineapple strain for a few grow's now. It was around way before Pineapple Chunk, or Express. Took me near 18 months to get a clone, but its something i'll be holding on to : It finnishes like this after 9 weeks. Really clean and fresh Pineapple taste. A joy to grow and smoke!


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Oct 22, 2010)

looking ripe enough to pick greenjambo. thanks for sharing.


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Oct 22, 2010)

I left town for business Wednesday night, and will not return till Monday late night (i do have someone to tend to my garden daily). I stuck two PC's into flowering the day i left. they were both VERY small, but with limitations on space and amount i am legally aloud to have on hand and dry, i have been attempting to start a staggering harvest model. Plan is where i am cutting a couple plants every 4 to 6 weeks, to get the most out of my green card limitations. I am glad to see your pics, because the flowering time on this strains seems to visually be a couple weeks longer then advertised IMO. 

Before PC finishes, i will have one Wappa plant and one Cole Train (both hit 12/12 about 22 days ago). Both forced to flower at a little under a foot in height. Again, not the ideal veg time, but my PC should be the last strain i have to flower so early. I have some AK48 and AK47 in the drying and curing process, and have 4 Non Fem Blue Mystic, 2 Fem Headband, 1 Fem LSD, 1 Auto Roadrunner Fem all between 2 to 3 weeks into veg. variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 22, 2010)

IAmKrazy2 said:


> Is that the end of week 7 or the beginning in the pics? If it is the end of week 7, PC may be almost an 11 week strain.


 First day of week 7.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 22, 2010)

Great Looking plant there greenjambo.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 24, 2010)

Boy are they starting to look good. Can not wait to smoke them up! Had one top a little to close to the light and it burned it a little bit nothing real bad though.  
Not real sure how much longer they need but I am not thinking it is going to be much longer. Will post on fdd2blk's thread and see what he says in another week. Didn't flush the soil with water just decided to water the rest of the way through with only water.


----------



## odlaw (Oct 24, 2010)

man i hope my girl looks that sexy in a few weeks lol
keep up the good work


----------



## So high my address cloud9 (Oct 25, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........ {mouth watering}


----------



## MasterHemp (Oct 25, 2010)

oh yeah im droolin at that sight


----------



## RickWhite (Oct 25, 2010)

Damn, that looks nice. Smoke report coming soon?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 25, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> Damn, that looks nice. Smoke report coming soon?


Sure thing!


----------



## madness050 (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry I haven't replied in a few.. yes it is huge.. 4.5 feet tall.. week 6.


----------



## madness050 (Oct 27, 2010)

Man that looks sooo good.. im in week 6 and can't wait until my buds get fatter..


----------



## Serious Weeds (Nov 4, 2010)

Your plant's coming along nice there madness.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Nov 4, 2010)

How is it going everyone. Day 61 of flower and they are looking great, Just about done. Here are some more close ups!!! Enjoy


----------



## jebus2029 (Nov 4, 2010)

Sick!! How much longer do you expect her to take?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Nov 4, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Sick!! How much longer do you expect her to take?


Don't really know but thinking 8 days or so.


----------



## odlaw (Nov 4, 2010)

mmm bud pornnnnnnn 
id give ya some rep but it says i gave u to much luvin so i need to share the luvin round some more


----------



## jebus2029 (Nov 5, 2010)

8 days? I'd say you have way longer to go than that with all the white hairs, and would give it a few more weeks. Is it a pure sativa? How are the trichomes looking?


----------



## MasterHemp (Nov 5, 2010)

Holy mother of pineapples! 
That my friend is a job well done, i'd also give you rep but i need to share some around too apparently lol


----------



## fictionalgrower (Nov 5, 2010)

Give all your rep to me! lol j/k

I'm with you Serious, I'm on day 83 and I can't wait! trich's are still clear / cloudy for me though so I just keep waiting....


----------



## Serious Weeds (Nov 6, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> 8 days? I'd say you have way longer to go than that with all the white hairs, and would give it a few more weeks. Is it a pure sativa? How are the trichomes looking?


Yeah Sort of guessing. First real harvest and can't wait. It's indica dominant according to info on it- http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pineapple_Chunk/Barneys_Farm/- Trichomes are still mostly clear.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Nov 7, 2010)

fictionalgrower said:


> Give all your rep to me! lol j/k
> 
> I'm with you Serious, I'm on day 83 and I can't wait! trich's are still clear / cloudy for me though so I just keep waiting....


Yeah yours are really looking great man. It gets harder to wait the closer it gets to harvest. One of mine is looking a little further along then the other two. I just can't wait ! but I'm gonna.


----------



## Badzad (Nov 14, 2010)

sub'd cant wait to see some more pics, i got a few of these in the mail right now. Also does it really have a pineapple aftertaste? that sounds amazing lol


----------



## Raise 'N Toast (Nov 14, 2010)

Damn i hope mine get some bud explosion like that here a few close up shots of Her 4 weeks into flowering


----------



## Serious Weeds (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello Everyone, back again with another update. week 11 day 71 of flower. And it seems like it is taking for ever to finish but they are looking great. 
Can't wait till it is done. How long do you guys think it might have left.


----------



## MasterHemp (Nov 14, 2010)

Very nice buds man, there looking heavy and delicious!
I still see quite alot of white hairs, maybe another 2 weeks not too sure.. have you been checking the trichs?
your gonna have a great harvest well done mate


----------



## odlaw (Nov 14, 2010)

mmm sexy bud porn well done man
i brought a jewlers magnifier off ebay for like 4 bucks delivered so i could check trichs to tell if they ready makes life alot easier lol


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't wait to see those girls harvested and spread out.
There is nothing short and stocky about Pineapple Chunk - definitely ladies wiv long legs.


----------



## madness050 (Nov 15, 2010)

Man I thought is was just me.. they sure did lie about the 55-65 days to flower. I just finished week 8 still about 65% white hairs.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Nov 15, 2010)

Serious Weeds said:


> View attachment 1268344View attachment 1268343View attachment 1268342View attachment 1268341View attachment 1268340View attachment 1268339View attachment 1268338
> 
> View attachment 1268337
> Hello Everyone, back again with another update. week 11 day 71 of flower. And it seems like it is taking for ever to finish but they are looking great.
> Can't wait till it is done. How long do you guys think it might have left.


 
Try and hold on as long as u can... I had to give up on PC tho after day 76 or 78 and still had some white hairs lol... i was pissed and it was holdn up progress... the smoke was tasty like a hint of fruit and coffee but no pineapple and the smoke seemd thiick. Gud luck +rep


----------



## Serious Weeds (Nov 15, 2010)

Badzad said:


> sub'd cant wait to see some more pics, i got a few of these in the mail right now. Also does it really have a pineapple aftertaste? that sounds amazing lol


Don't really know about taste still growing but the smell is that of a lemon. That with just a little bit of something else just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## mosh2metal (Nov 15, 2010)

mental buds man...


----------



## Serious Weeds (Nov 15, 2010)

MasterHemp said:


> Very nice buds man, there looking heavy and delicious!
> I still see quite alot of white hairs, maybe another 2 weeks not too sure.. have you been checking the trichs?
> your gonna have a great harvest well done mate


Yeah I checked them they are starting to get white.will have to look more closely at them later. Thanks for stoping by


----------



## Serious Weeds (Nov 15, 2010)

madness050 said:


> Man I thought is was just me.. they sure did lie about the 55-65 days to flower. I just finished week 8 still about 65% white hairs.


They SURE did. It's already week 11 of flower of mine and the hairs are only like 50-60 % red.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Nov 15, 2010)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Try and hold on as long as u can... I had to give up on PC tho after day 76 or 78 and still had some white hairs lol... i was pissed and it was holdn up progress... the smoke was tasty like a hint of fruit and coffee but no pineapple and the smoke seemd thiick. Gud luck +rep


I'll try and hold off and thanks for the rep. I am waiting on this to finish and I will be putting 4 more pineapple chunks and a sharks breath that I would like to grow to a mother plant and take clones from it.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Nov 15, 2010)

odlaw said:


> mmm sexy bud porn well done man
> i brought a jewlers magnifier off ebay for like 4 bucks delivered so i could check trichs to tell if they ready makes life alot easier lol


Do those work well I am using a little scope similar to the 420 scope it works well just hard to look at while on plant.


----------



## Badzad (Nov 15, 2010)

+rep for Smokey and SW for the taste and smell info, thanks!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 15, 2010)

This is a very nice complete grow and very informative, like i said ove never grown PC but ive smoked it a few times all from the same breeder and each time was the same to me mostly i guess you can say sort of citrusy fruity with a very skunky overtone to me the smoke is heavy but mot harsh in any way kind of nice to exhale..All that said still one of my top favorites but checking you alls grows out i guess i can look forward to at least 12 weeks of flower for my spring harvest of PC..Peace Rep yah if i could but already have cant wait to see the finished product...


----------



## fictionalgrower (Nov 15, 2010)

Very well done bro, I finally took mine down tonight. keep us updated on final weight


----------



## odlaw (Nov 15, 2010)

Serious Weeds said:


> Do those work well I am using a little scope similar to the 420 scope it works well just hard to look at while on plant.


yeah mine looks sorta like the 420 one to i got one thats 60-100x mag and it works great can be a pain trying to hold it in place on a bud or leaf at times though


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Nov 17, 2010)

Need to see some closeup's, looking good so far. + rep.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Nov 17, 2010)

Props to the grow - and a great thread.
I sprouted a PC a few weeks ago - still another week or so until she goes 12/12. Took a few cuttings yesterday, a few more just before flowering 
I'm running a small personal perpetual harvest cab with 2 - 150w hps + 3 CFLs, currently with a grapefruit x hash plant I've been cutting and re-cutting for years now.
I've been off the site for a while - just stepping back. Hopefully I'll get my current set up posted soon


----------



## madness050 (Nov 23, 2010)

It smell like lemons and fuity pebbles to me.. lol.. im in week 9 now. Im goin to post another pic..


----------



## madness050 (Nov 24, 2010)

madness050 said:


> It smell like lemons and fuity pebbles to me.. lol.. im in week 9 now. Im goin to post another pic..


Itz tied together because it keep fallin all over the place.


----------



## madness050 (Nov 24, 2010)

There are alot of leaves because I vegged for 7 weeks (which I will never do again).. but the main cola is 1ft long itself.. plant comes up to my neck and im 5'11.. I had to tie it together because all the braches keep fallin in the direction they want.. alot of bud on that one cola.. the rest just one fat thing.. lol.. i dont mean to post in your journal like this.. but followwing your grow has help me. keep me posted..


----------



## Serious Weeds (Nov 25, 2010)

madness050 said:


> There are alot of leaves because I vegged for 7 weeks (which I will never do again).. but the main cola is 1ft long itself.. plant comes up to my neck and im 5'11.. I had to tie it together because all the branches keep fallin in the direction they want.. alot of bud on that one cola.. the rest just one fat thing.. lol.. i dont mean to post in your journal like this.. but following your grow has help me. keep me posted..


 Post away all is good. Your plants look pretty close to where mine are. Mine are day 81 and doing great one looked more ready then the rest so I cut all but two branches off and they are hanging now will post pics once dry the other two plants looking close but every top of every bud still has whit pistils so unless some plants just never fully mature or some take to long I mean 13 weeks of bud is a long time when I was expecting like 8. all my trichomes are white now so I don't see it being too much longer.


----------



## fictionalgrower (Nov 25, 2010)

pics or gtfo 

those bitches are taking forever... hopefully they blow your mind when you harvest.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Nov 26, 2010)

fictionalgrower said:


> pics or gtfo
> 
> those bitches are taking forever... hopefully they blow your mind when you harvest.


Yeah they are. getting tired of waiting. But one looked further along then the rest so I went ahead and chopped it, dried it(tied branches to clothes hangers) harvested one quarter of it one day then laid down and accidently fell asleep so I did the rest following day. In total dry it weighed a little over two and a half ounces. going to cure in glass jars. and a very lemony smell.


----------



## odlaw (Nov 26, 2010)

nice man well done


----------



## fictionalgrower (Nov 26, 2010)

Serious Weeds said:


> View attachment 1290651View attachment 1290649View attachment 1290648View attachment 1290646View attachment 1290640View attachment 1290639View attachment 1290637View attachment 1290634View attachment 1290633View attachment 1290670
> 
> Yeah they are. getting tired of waiting. But one looked further along then the rest so I went ahead and chopped it, dried it(tied branches to clothes hangers) harvested one quarter of it one day then laid down and accidently fell asleep so I did the rest following day. In total dry it weighed a little over two and a half ounces. going to cure in glass jars. and a very lemony smell.


Looks delicious to me man. congratulations on actually being able to smoke the plant you've been growing since the 80's lol.


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 26, 2010)

Congrats on producing some tasty looking buds, you're definitely going to have a good Christmas as they should be nicely cured by then.


----------



## madness050 (Nov 27, 2010)

Serious Weeds said:


> View attachment 1290651View attachment 1290649View attachment 1290648View attachment 1290646View attachment 1290640View attachment 1290639View attachment 1290637View attachment 1290634View attachment 1290633View attachment 1290670
> 
> Yeah they are. getting tired of waiting. But one looked further along then the rest so I went ahead and chopped it, dried it(tied branches to clothes hangers) harvested one quarter of it one day then laid down and accidently fell asleep so I did the rest following day. In total dry it weighed a little over two and a half ounces. going to cure in glass jars. and a very lemony smell.


Ooo man im lovin it.. do you see that.. man I hope my harvest is lookin like that.. I feel like 10 weeks is Too long of a wait myself.. I just keep checking the trichs.. I want them amber


----------



## madness050 (Nov 27, 2010)

Fukk it im about to harvest now


----------



## bigsourD (Nov 27, 2010)

madness050 said:


> Fukk it im about to harvest now


Do it! You know you want to...


----------



## Badzad (Nov 27, 2010)

Damn does that look good, my seeds for PC just came in today and after seeing you guys harvest yours i can barely wait to start it myself. Still got another day or 2 of trimming on my damn kali mist too. anyway props to SW on the badass grow!


----------



## madness050 (Nov 28, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> Do it! You know you want to...


I didn't.. I just broke off a branch and hung it.. Im goin to give it another week or two


----------



## theWOZZ87 (Nov 29, 2010)

The plants look amazing man! I have some girls that are pretty far along right now too. Check my journal if you want below in my sig. Just wanted to throw in there that you might want to pull some of those dead/yellowing leaves off. It's really important to have the best airflow of your grow right before harvest to keep humidity from building in little "hotspots" around your buds and plants. Mold finds the moisture that comes from these humid spots and uses it as a breeding ground. Also mold spores are on everything from our feet to our hands from going outside, in other words the only true way to stop it is to not give it any place to grow on by getting good airflow in and around all your buds. Dead/dying leaves are a perfect place for mold to start and removing them increases airflow.

Anyways, not trying to rain on the parade, buds look great and i'm hoping you already got it all under control. Just seen 4-5 grows i've been watching lately have to deal with it on some scale, some much worse than others. Keep up the good work and I can't wait to see the entire final product/yield. All I can do is wonder what my plants will give me a piece, thinking about those delicious sticky buds is keeping me up nights.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 1, 2010)

look'n good and i bet it will soon smoke as well i just dropped my PC and burmeese kush into soil today after 24 hours soak wish me luck..Peace


----------



## fictionalgrower (Dec 2, 2010)

Holy fuck man, you STILL haven't harvested? At least tell us how the sample smoke was by now, inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## madness050 (Dec 3, 2010)

I harvest.. my buds have the thc the great smell but no dense.. I have them in jars now.. im hoping it still cure and smoke good.


----------



## Badzad (Dec 3, 2010)

thats what happened to my kali mist, pretty sure she got too stressed or lack of fert. But just yesterday i took some out that cured a lil over 2 weeks. Was nice and dark and sticky, smoked damn good. I hope its the same with yours!


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 3, 2010)

is this turning into a hijacked thread lol? Serious weeds how did the smoke of your PC fair?


----------



## madness050 (Dec 3, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> is this turning into a hijacked thread lol? Serious weeds how did the smoke of your PC fair?


I been following the man grow since he started. Post what you have to post. Don't worry about others


----------



## madness050 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 3, 2010)

madness050 said:


> I been following the man grow since he started. Post what you have to post. Don't worry about others



Lol chill out i was partly joking , but did wonder why you wouldnt want to post in your own journal for instance? As i subscribed to this thread as was interested in SW's PC


----------



## madness050 (Dec 3, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> Lol chill out i was partly joking , but did wonder why you wouldnt want to post in your own journal for instance? As i subscribed to this thread as was interested in SW's PC


My post wasn't meant for the whole rollitup just for serious.. but other people like to comment.. I don't see the problem. Its not harming anyone


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Dec 3, 2010)

madness050 said:


>


Are those buds supposed to be full of yellow leaves? Does that enhance the taste of the smoke?


----------



## madness050 (Dec 4, 2010)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> Are those buds supposed to be full of yellow leaves? Does that enhance the taste of the smoke?


Yea so they wont dry out so quick.. I left some of the leaves on for a few days while curing.. the buds are very airy..


----------



## Serious Weeds (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello everyone how is it going? sorry been away for awhile working a bit much lately. Hope everyone's grows are going well. I harvested dried and it all ended up weighing a small bit under 9 oz.
I am pretty happy with yield as being my first time growing with these lights was worried if the yield would be worth investment of everything used to do this. It is. I will put pics up soon. Taste from the one plant that took down a week and a half before those is fruit like funky lime and a definite taste on exhale of pineapple. And the smell from inside the jar is delicious. 
Got SHarksbreath going along with 4 pineapple chunk clones. will order more seeds for another round and another journal when these start flower cycle. any sugestions on something you guys have grown that does great in terms of yield in small spaces? Happy growing.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Dec 5, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> look'n good and i bet it will soon smoke as well i just dropped my PC and burmeese kush into soil today after 24 hours soak wish me luck..Peace


Good luck bro!! I think it is turning out to be great smoke the more and more it cures. But next time I buy seeds i'll be looking for something proven to be a fast finisher with yield.


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome back 

To save me going back through the thread and working it out myself - how long was it from switching to 12/12 to harvest?


----------



## madness050 (Dec 6, 2010)

serious weeds said:


> hello everyone how is it going? Sorry been away for awhile working a bit much lately. Hope everyone's grows are going well. I harvested dried and it all ended up weighing a small bit under 9 oz.
> I am pretty happy with yield as being my first time growing with these lights was worried if the yield would be worth investment of everything used to do this. It is. I will put pics up soon. Taste from the one plant that took down a week and a half before those is fruit like funky lime and a definite taste on exhale of pineapple. And the smell from inside the jar is delicious.
> Got sharksbreath going along with 4 pineapple chunk clones. Will order more seeds for another round and another journal when these start flower cycle. Any sugestions on something you guys have grown that does great in terms of yield in small spaces? Happy growing.


niicccceee


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 6, 2010)

Serious Weeds said:


> Hello everyone how is it going? sorry been away for awhile working a bit much lately. Hope everyone's grows are going well. I harvested dried and it all ended up weighing a small bit under 9 oz.
> I am pretty happy with yield as being my first time growing with these lights was worried if the yield would be worth investment of everything used to do this. It is. I will put pics up soon. Taste from the one plant that took down a week and a half before those is fruit like funky lime and a definite taste on exhale of pineapple. And the smell from inside the jar is delicious.
> Got SHarksbreath going along with 4 pineapple chunk clones. will order more seeds for another round and another journal when these start flower cycle. any sugestions on something you guys have grown that does great in terms of yield in small spaces? Happy growing.


Hey-9 0z- pretty good going  well done. Nice! Good to see they smell and taste a bit fruity- cant wait for my slow arsed ladies to finish now


----------



## fictionalgrower (Dec 6, 2010)

Serious Weeds said:


> Hello everyone how is it going? sorry been away for awhile working a bit much lately. Hope everyone's grows are going well. I harvested dried and it all ended up weighing a small bit under 9 oz.
> I am pretty happy with yield as being my first time growing with these lights was worried if the yield would be worth investment of everything used to do this. It is. I will put pics up soon. Taste from the one plant that took down a week and a half before those is fruit like funky lime and a definite taste on exhale of pineapple. And the smell from inside the jar is delicious.
> Got SHarksbreath going along with 4 pineapple chunk clones. will order more seeds for another round and another journal when these start flower cycle. any sugestions on something you guys have grown that does great in terms of yield in small spaces? Happy growing.


Well done sir.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 29, 2010)

hey serious its been awhile my superlemonhaze turned out good here is a few pics & i have a second slh grow already starting to bud


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Dec 30, 2010)

+ rep horribleherk, looks good


----------



## reezenxd40 (Jan 14, 2011)

My first PC grow was crazy.....my grow area looked like fkn Amazon.....i had them bitches tied down so many differant ways.....the thing to do with them is to do a short veg until about a foot tall then 12/12.......great weed tho.... very unusual fragrence....sweet and mellow!


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jan 22, 2011)

So sorry everyone my computer got smashed and just got another one. the smoke report was great taste just not as tight of buds as I would have liked to have had. And took to long looking for something else to start and am thinking of maybe going the auto route so there will be less to worry about just don't know.


----------



## mat52 (Feb 4, 2011)

I hear Super Lemon Haze is good and high yielding in small areas as long as you have the height, which you should if you just finished PC. Also check out vanilla kush for high yeilders


----------



## Beansly (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow good report. I'm growing the Pineapple Chunk now myself. I thought because the leaves were really when I started that I had an Indica pheno bot the leaves are getting progressivly thinner. I'm a little scared to hear about the 12/12 growth spurt. I'm gonna have to flower them on day 42 of veg, and by then it will be 2ft tall. Judging by what you said I could have 6ft tall plants. That would be very bad. I would have to move her in and out of the house everyday...


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 3, 2011)

yes Pineapple chunk really does explode with growth once it hits flower time. I grew out some clones of those you see in the pics here and I flowered at about 12 in they grew to about 3'10" tall.


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Apr 3, 2011)

I noticed the same thing, almost 4 times the size after i flipped. I still have 3 more beans, and when i do get around to growing it again ill probably top the plant twice, two weeks before i hit 12/12, an top again, right at 12/12. This is something i would usually never do, but i think this may really help to make it grow out a bit more. In my experience, not very dense buds, but a pretty good smoke overall.


----------



## Beansly (Apr 5, 2011)

A lot of the grow reports I see say that the buds are airy and light, and all they say about the smoke it that it's pretty good. I would like to know a little more about the smoke. Is it as strong as the breeder says (ie 25% THC)? Does the high last long? What kind of high is it? Most of the growers whos report I read are disappointed with how airy the buds are, but most of them grow it at least once again, what would you say it is that brings you back to this strain?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 5, 2011)

Smoke was good and had a good scent to it. High was great I don't know about 25% thc though because I also grew out sharkbreath and it beat its ass. except for aroma.


----------



## Beansly (Apr 5, 2011)

hmmm, that's a little disappointing, oh well.


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Apr 6, 2011)

THC level? I am uncertain. It does produce a very good clear headed high. i do enjoy the high, and it seems to last longer then average. After a good cure, tastes of cheese and pineapple. My biggest complaint, is that you probably have to let it go 3 weeks past the breeders estimated flowering time, and it is very stretchy and leafy. Probably would make a great outdoor strain. I personally like Barneys LSD much better. Taste is great, much denser, similar flowering time (IMO not by the breeders description) and seems to have a higher THC level, less leaf, and all around seems to be more genetically stable.If i hadn't grown LSD also, Pineapple chunk may have made me stop buying/growing Barneys all together. Hope this helps.


----------



## Beansly (Apr 6, 2011)

IAmKrazy2 said:


> THC level? I am uncertain. It does produce a very good clear headed high. i do enjoy the high, and it seems to last longer then average. After a good cure, tastes of cheese and pineapple. My biggest complaint, is that you probably have to let it go 3 weeks past the breeders estimated flowering time, and it is very stretchy and leafy. Probably would make a great outdoor strain. I personally like Barneys LSD much better. Taste is great, much denser, similar flowering time (IMO not by the breeders description) and seems to have a higher THC level, less leaf, and all around seems to be more genetically stable.If i hadn't grown LSD also, Pineapple chunk may have made me stop buying/growing Barneys all together. Hope this helps.


Wow, brutal.
I'm pretty sure after this grow I'm going with something else (herojuana if I can get seeds before they run out) but I hope now that p.chunk isn't so bad that it was a waste of time and money.

I'm excited about the other strains I got growing dont get me wrong, just p.chunk was the reason I ordered.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 20, 2011)

anyone ever got a more indica pheno??
its supposed to be indica dominant.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Jun 21, 2011)

Not that I have seen.


----------



## DirtyGloveLuv (Apr 24, 2012)

everybody gets these same weird lookn sativa dominant bud when they grow the PAC. ive been growin this strain for over a month and i got a Cheese Dominant Strain that smells like Lemon Cheese. and the nugs are harder then alot of Kush. this is a strain you have 2 do some pheno hunting with. i got lucky and got the cheese pheno my 1st seed i popped. but i forgot 2 take a cutting this time, so i gotta start from seed again but im guna look for another cheese pheno. i bred the PAC cheese pheno with a Chemdog, oooooweeee sooooooo dankkkk! n its sittn next 2 Sour OG, and im happier about the PAC-Chem, if that says anything about what this strain is really capable of...


----------



## DirtyGloveLuv (Apr 24, 2012)

been growing PAC for over a year* not a month ahahha


----------

